# Questions for phinds



## APBcustoms (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey @phinds I am looking at my first import id like to know what guayacan (tabebuia) is I saw it's lignum but I want to be sure. Also I would like to know what it cost in an American market


----------



## DKMD (Sep 9, 2014)

Lignum is guaiacum officinale... Not sure about the one you listed.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

This?

http://www.forestgeneration.com/guayacan-trumpet-tree.html


----------



## phinds (Sep 10, 2014)

That's one I'm not familiar with but then my database lists some 70 species that use that common name and a dozen of those are in the genus tabebuia, so I don't actually have any idea what species you are talking about. I think guayacan is one of those South American names that, roughly speaking, mean "well, it's WOOD ... of some kind"


----------

